# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Material Genético  semilla de papa

## exporgama

compro semilla de papa tomasa y yungay para exportarTemas similares: Semilla de ajo Sierra Exportadora estará presente en Día de la Papa:  Hacia la agroindustria de la papa peruana Compro semilla o plantones de platano, tambien semilla de Zapallo semilla de pepinillo semilla de pepinillo

----------

